# Behavioral problems after neutering



## lokithevizsla (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi all, 

Hoping to get some advice about our newly neutered adolescent vizsla. We’ve been having a lot of trouble with him for the last few days. He was neutered about two weeks ago and he’s about a year old (we tried to wait as long as we could). He was quite agitated for the day after neutering and kept trying to chew up his cone and getting at his wound so we had to keep him sedated for over a week. He seemed to get more used to the cone after a couple days. We just took the cone off about 3 days ago and his behavior had majorly regressed. He is acting stressed and anxious like a young pup again. He is jumping all over people, sometimes hiding under the bed. He pants sometimes for no reason and he started barking and growling at little puppies for no reason. He was the most friendly dog before this. The most confusing part is that he started excite peeing again when my husband comes home and he has not done this for about 6 months now. Oh and he started humping our other dog which he almost never did before. 

We are very confused about what is going on. Is all this just stressed out behavior from being neutered? We thought this behavior would get better after neutering (especially the humping which is new!) He was sedated and anesthetized throughout the ordeal so he does not really have a reason to be this traumatized. We kept him comfortable but under-exercised of course for 10 days after the procedure. Has anyone else had this experience and can anyone recommend what we should do about this? We’ve been just treating him like a young puppy again... treating and positive re-enforcements and some leash correction for jumping. Not sure what else to do! Would very much welcome any suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We neutered our male V at 26-months and didn't experience any regressive behavior directly after surgery or even now. We didn't even need to use the cone of shame. Luckily he stay away from the incision. Maybe time for a follow up visit to the Vet to see what they say. Sorry I can't be of more help, but did want to share that we had no issues. Hopefully it's temporary.


----------



## HVKTB (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi! Could potentially be the testosterone dropping off - very confusing times when hormones gets a major hit.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had a lot of foster dogs neutered when with me. Some have a wild eyed scared look due to anesthesia on the first day. But no problems on the days after.
With them being on limited exercise, they do get bouncy and slightly forget their manners. But I haven't seen anything like you're describing.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Everything changed for him due to the surgery itself and the anesthesia. 
To "*anthropomorphize*", everything is different for him. Not much different, but enough to be causing him anxiety. if you had to "tranq' him for a period after the surgery, which is completely understandable, may have added to the issue. However, he had to first heal physically, so that had to be your priority. 
All living creatures thrive on regularity and predictability. The more things stay the same, the safer, and more confident they are. He is not in this place right now.
I do believe that it will pass in a few weeks as he adjusts to how he reacts to the stimuli he is receiving, but if he's been cooped up for almost two weeks, I would find a nice big, open, empty, field for him to blow off some energy, as long as the vet has released him.
For some reason, people associate humping with intact, male dogs, when that is not the case. I had a spayed female that would hump pillows, beds, towels, toys, other dogs, etc. It's a dominance thing.


----------



## lokithevizsla (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for your thoughtful advice! Things have gotten a little better as we increase his level of exercise. It does feel like it is a combination of under-exercise, stress from all the changes in the last couple weeks, and maybe dropping testosterone levels. I guess it’s a confusing time for him and hope that he returns to normal soon!


----------



## Vladimir (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi .... by neutering youR Vizsla boy early and having not considered a partial neutering, aka vasectomy.... you have opened a behavioral can of worms that will probably last his lifetime. I wish you all the best


----------



## Sunshinesol (Jul 3, 2020)

Vladimir said:


> Hi .... by neutering youR Vizsla boy early and having not considered a partial neutering, aka vasectomy.... you have opened a behavioral can of worms that will probably last his lifetime. I wish you all the best


100% agree. If he wasn’t having an behavioral problems before, why would you chop his balls off? He’s a year old. Imagine behind halfway through puberty and having the same thing happen. I’d freak out too. When you say treating him like a puppy I hope you aren’t babying him. All that soft voice crap when they are scared is just praise for them acting that way.

hormones are important for reaching maturity. Maturity brings confidence and security.

good luck


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

lokithevizsla said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping to get some advice about our newly neutered adolescent vizsla. We’ve been having a lot of trouble with him for the last few days. He was neutered about two weeks ago and he’s about a year old (we tried to wait as long as we could). He was quite agitated for the day after neutering and kept trying to chew up his cone and getting at his wound so we had to keep him sedated for over a week. He seemed to get more used to the cone after a couple days. We just took the cone off about 3 days ago and his behavior had majorly regressed. He is acting stressed and anxious like a young pup again. He is jumping all over people, sometimes hiding under the bed. He pants sometimes for no reason and he started barking and growling at little puppies for no reason. He was the most friendly dog before this. The most confusing part is that he started excite peeing again when my husband comes home and he has not done this for about 6 months now. Oh and he started humping our other dog which he almost never did before.
> 
> We are very confused about what is going on. Is all this just stressed out behavior from being neutered? We thought this behavior would get better after neutering (especially the humping which is new!) He was sedated and anesthetized throughout the ordeal so he does not really have a reason to be this traumatized. We kept him comfortable but under-exercised of course for 10 days after the procedure. Has anyone else had this experience and can anyone recommend what we should do about this? We’ve been just treating him like a young puppy again... treating and positive re-enforcements and some leash correction for jumping. Not sure what else to do! Would very much welcome any suggestions! Thanks!


I have not have that kind of reaction with any of my many dogs...male or females so I can't give you valuable advise other than just forget about the surgery ant treat him, again, like a pup but with a little firmer hand. I have a feeling it will pass. As far as trying to mate with you... that's normal dominance behavior for both males and females fixed or not. Just push him away roughly and say NO loudly and sharply while putting your open hand in front of his nose. FAST, LOUD AND HARD. He will stop after four or five times IF you ARE THE ALPHA. Considerably longer if not.


----------



## lokithevizsla (Aug 28, 2019)

As I said, we did try to wait as long as we could to neuter him. He didn’t have any behavioral problems, but he faced a lot of aggression from other dogs we met at parks and on the street. He has already been bitten twice, completely unprovoked. We both work part time, but sometimes have to bring him to day care, which does not allow un-neutered dogs over 6 months. We consulted with our vet who advised us that neutering at one year was reasonable. I know there are a lot of opinions on this subject and I don’t want to turn this into a debate of when to neuter. I just felt the need to explain our situation as some of the comments are a little hurtful. We have done the best we can for our boy. We don’t talk to him with a baby voice. We’ve read many training books, gone to training classes, and we dedicate time for training every day.

Just for a bit of update too - we are now back to 3+ hours of exercise a day and his behaviors have much improved. He is no longer barking at or humping other dogs. He is still jumping on people more than we like and we’re trying to work on it. Hopefully he’ll continue to improve. Thanks for the advise everyone!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You will find many differing/conflicting opinions with respects to neutering and spaying. Any conversations along those lines at this point are pretty much moot. You did what you thought was best, as advised, as responsible owners. There is no fault in that, and no real need for an explanation. He is YOUR dog.
Gunnr, my female, was spayed at 13 months, and it never slowed her down, or changed her behavior one single bit. She was a big, strong, all day, everyday, run for the horizon, girl! Nothing changed with her. The same will be with your boy
The jumping up is a pain to break as a habit. Be diligent and just keep after him. Eventually he'll settle down.


----------

